

Two decades of productivity: Vim's 20th anniversary - simonreed
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2011/11/two-decades-of-productivity-vims-20th-anniversary/

======
selectnull
That would be 20th anniversary 8 months ago...

:wq

